# Breeders near Orlando FL



## CedricFin (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, I just made my account but ive been lurking around for a while thinking about getting a German Shepherd, I just moved into a bigger place and I think its about time to find one. So far Ive been looking around Florida but haven't found to much information on breeders, and was wondering if any of you guys had any recommendations. 

I have also found a breeder out of state that has a puppy who seems like a good match and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them, there website is Rittermark german shepherd puppies oklahoma city

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What are you looking for in a dog? 

As far as I could tell from looking at this website, they are breeding untitled, non-OFAd dogs, except for one male that was OFAd good - at least according to them. Always check the OFA website to make sure that the breeder really did this and what the result was. 

I'm sure you can find something better a lot closer.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Would need to know more about what kind of puppy/dog you are looking for. Our Schutzhund trainer has 2 or 3 very good female pups left, one of which I am fostering(depending on what all you are looking for) Mom is SCH1. PM me if you are interested in contact information


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

First... Welcome to the forum! I'm from Orlando as well! 

Second... I was going to say exactly what Dooney's Mom already posted.

Our training is a breeder of working line GSDs. This litter is very serious, and high drive. Great pups, but not going to be a lazy house pet. Both parents are Schutzhund dogs and the sire is more based around police work. If you're looking for showlines, you will have to look a bit outside of Orlando. Not too many good breeders close by... I searched for 2.5 years.... I do believe there's some decent breeders around North FL? I could be wrong though.

What are you looking for in your dog? Any sports? Or just a family pet? Are you looking for a drivey dog, or one that maybe has a lower level on them?

If you fill us in there, someone can definitely point you in the right direction.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you looking for working lines? Show Lines? American Lines?


----------



## CedricFin (Aug 28, 2012)

At the moment I've been mostly looking at working lines but I'm pretty open, and I'm not looking for a lazy house pet, but I am looking for a companion dog and hopefully do schutzhund so I definitley want a dog with drive but not too much


----------



## loverofgermanshepherds (Dec 21, 2013)

*German Shepherd breeder in Central Florida*

We are west Florida, so we had to travel ,WE got our puppy from a Great family home breeder, Berg Quella German Shepherds in Deland, here is their testimony of what they produce. we love our dog, he is 70 lbs at 7 months and super smart and friendly & their vet they use in Lake Mary , we called him and he said he has been their vet for over 7yrs and they have always had good health and hips, see them here 
Customer Testimonies


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Betty - Little River Canines - breeds working lines....does not do schutzhund now (previously) but has some pups titled/getting titled....tends to PP/companion working type....does work dogs but the resources to title are not available....check with her...

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very old thread.


----------

